# RECORD RSSS16D



## Alexam (3 Aug 2015)

Does anyone have wiring diagram for this RSSS16D machine please. It is a 2001 model, but Record say they have no details on file.

Have managed the re wire now so not so important thanks to other members helping me. Any yet another kind member has sent me a copy of the manual, which I am happy to pass on if anyone wants one..


----------



## Ncp84 (9 Nov 2016)

Hi I was just wondering if you still have the manual for the Rrcord rsss16d? 
Thank you.


----------



## Ncp84 (9 Nov 2016)

Im trying to figure out whether this saw can take unpinned blades as well or just pinned. It looks like it can take both.


----------



## Claymore (9 Nov 2016)

I have just found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-Power- ... 7675.l2557

going by the photos I think it might be pinned blades only (zoom in on the pictures) BUT on this one it does say pinned AND plain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-Power- ... 1867694980 so you may be in luck. Do you already own the saw?

Cheers
Brian


----------



## Ncp84 (10 Nov 2016)

Hello.
Thank you for your reply. I have had a look at the pictures but it is hard to see.
I do already own the saw, I got it in good working order for £20 
It came with a pinned blade but it has a bolt that looks like it can clamps the blade also.

Do you still have a copy of the manual at all?

Thank you.


----------



## NazNomad (10 Nov 2016)

You can use pinless blades but those clamps are mostly garbage unless you modify them slightly...

See this thread for hawkinbob's great modification ... scroll-saw-and-long-stock-t30821-15.html


Also, it's a 'generic' saw and this manual will pretty much be the same https://www.manualslib.com/manual/72673 ... ss-16.html


----------



## Ncp84 (10 Nov 2016)

Thank you once again. 

I will have a look at that link and guess I will just have to have a play about 
and see what's what.

Am I right in that you use to own this model? Just wondering how you found it and if in your 
opinion it's worth £20.

Regards.


----------

